# Double crossed...



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was recruited for a secret mission against one of our own.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151313

It was to be a simple plan. Everyone pool their money together to help out this one gorilla. To plan? Buy him a vinotemp.

The kicker of this plan is I was helping a friend get something that I badly wanted myself and quite possibly couldn't get due to a length of reasons. One of which was I spent my money bombing people. Since I'm a college student, I would have had to wait till summer for an income, and then I would have purchased this vino on my own.

I guess that wasn't quick enough, because a group of people assembled to double cross me led by the ringleader of the first group, chippewastud79.

So from what I gather they did the same as we had done, and had planned both hits to land on the same day.

And it went a little something like this.

Usual afternoon off from school. Done with classes for the day, so I head home to relax. I got the USPS mail around 3pm and got bombed to hell by SmokeyJoe with my contest winnings. So today is looking pretty fantastic after that. It's always a great feeling to find a package in your mailbox. What came next was a little shocking.

Me and my fiance Ashley were heading out to go to costco. We hop in the car, only to be blocked by the UPS truck. He comes up to the car window and taps on it saying he has a package for me. (He knows me ) So my fiance looks at me and is like "Ok what did you order now?" and me with a shocked look.... I said... nothing I swear!.

Now the first thought was that Craig (Str8edg) had fallen through with his devious plan to strike back at me and sent me something.

The truck driver said.. hang on a sec.. I have to get the hand cart for this. I said what!? He said... "yea it's a big one... like 65 lbs.... from Target I think"

At that moment my jaw hit the pavement.

He wheeled it out and I knew.

So for those of you in on the hit. I'm humbled, I'm thankful, and I wish I could say more.

Craig, Scott, Darrell, Doug, Mark, Mike and of course Adam.

Simply amazing.

So from me to you. Thank you.

I'll leave you with a few photos.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

That last pic is great... "handle with respect". You got owned, bro...


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

HAHAHA, be careful what you wish for....


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

It was so hard trying to talk you into saving up for one knowing you had one coming... enjoy it, you deserve it


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nicely done! Most well deserving Jordan!


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

i'm confused.... i always thought a vinotemp was a wine cooler.... am i buying a girl in a box!? will she make me blue berry pancakes just the way i like them?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW!

You got hammered!!!

Get that set up #2.

Al


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice hit!!





glad those guys stepped up..






Shawn


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Love it... what can I say... you needed a vino :tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Nice hit!!
> 
> glad those guys stepped up..
> 
> Scott


Nice of you brother... it was a great hit


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

so the fiance believes that CS botls bought it and not you lol


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome hit on a very deserving brother. WTG guys. Can't wait to see that full. :tu So what type of wine do you like bro? :ss


----------



## BradSacramento (Sep 19, 2007)

Very nice hit for a guy who claims to be the most picked on person here. Very nice.

Brad


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

Sweeeeetttt:tu
Couldn't happen to a better guy...enjoy

My only regret is that I wasn't in on this


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Now this is nice. It actually made my day to see this. Great hit. Very, very nice! :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Now you really are the most pick on BOTL!!!

You had it coming after what you have been pulling!!!

It was Adam's (chippewastud79) idea!!! He knew we were all wanting sweet revenge!!!

We want to see it after you fill it!!!

Enjoy!!!:tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Now you really are the most pick on BOTL!!!
> 
> You had it coming after what you have been pulling!!!
> 
> ...


Filling it might be a chore lol, but I might take some money that I had started to pull aside and get myself a box.


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Mwuhahahahahaha


I told you I was gonna do a preemptive strike!






Enjoy it Jordan!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Adam truely is a *STUD!!*The coordination of both of these hitting at the same time was awesome!!

:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## SSmith (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome hit guys! Simply astounding.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Very cool... glad to know you will have somewhere to store that box load of winnings. 

Adam is out of control! :mn He must own stock in Target. :r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

This is the jungle at its best. Props to all you crazy assassins for making this happen!


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

BostonMark said:


> Mwuhahahahahaha
> 
> I told you I was gonna do a preemptive strike!
> 
> Enjoy it Jordan!


You realize what this means now right? :r

:mn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow. That is 100% completely over the top.
You guys totally kick ass. I am in awe.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sweet ass HIT!!!!

My fave pic is of you doing the Metal Horns behind the box :r


Classic!


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Sweet ass HIT!!!!
> 
> My fave pic is of you doing the Metal Horns behind the box :r
> 
> Classic!


Too much guitar hero :r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I love it when plans come together. :tu

Gotcha, and the whole time you thought we were just getting Ryan. The Ryan thing was just a key to keep your ass occupied so I could whoop your ass too. :r :r :r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW!!! You got owned Jordan!!! Awesome hit guys!!! :tu:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> Filling it might be a chore lol, but I might take some money that I had started to pull aside and get myself a box.


Does this mean you need some smokes, #1?

BWahahahahahahahahahhhaa... you _STILL_ haven't learned to be careful what you say, have you?!


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

No Dan, nothing is needed 


Nothing to see here.. move along :r


Finding WHICH boxes to BUY will be a chore as there are so many cigars out there


----------

